# الطفل يساعد الأسرة في الأعمال المنزلية - دكتور سبوك



## ROWIS (27 مايو 2015)

*
احياناً تشكو الأم من ان ابنتها ترفض القيام بأي مشاركة لها في أعمال المنزل.*
*احياناً تشكو الأم من أن الابن يرفض كلياً شراء ما تريده الأم من أشياء.*
*احياناً يقف الأب مندهشاً، لأن الابن لا يريد أن يتحمل مسؤولية المشاركة البسيطة في أعمال البيت.*
*لكن... لماذا لا نبدأ نحن الآباء والأمهات في تعليم الأطفال كيف يساعدوننا في أعمال المنزل... لأننا نعيش في عصر تذوب فيه فكرة الخادم او الانسان الذي يقوم نيابة من كل الأسرة بكل عمل في المنزل؟*
*وليس المهم هو عدد الأعمال التي نسندها إلى الطفل.. ولكن من المهم أن يشعر بأنه ملتزم ومسؤول عن مشاركة الأسرة في ترتيب أمور الحياة داخل المنزل.*

*_____________________*
*ما زلت اذكر تلك الحكاية.... *
*قالت لي زوجتي بعد الزفاف مباشرة وبصوت فيه الكثير من الخجل:*
*-أنا لا اعرف مسؤولية الدخول إلى المطبخ. واخشى ان تظل تطلق ضحكات السخرية كلما قدمت لك طبقاً من الطعام صنعته بنفسي.*

*وبالفعل احسست أنني في ورطة..*

*ان مرتبي لا يسمح لي بأن استأجر طباخاً. وكنت اعرف ان دخلي كطبيب ناشيء لا يسمح على الاطلاق بأن اتناول انا وزوجتي طعام الغداء والعشاء في مطعم.*

*وقلت لزوجتي:*
*-لا يهم. سنشتري كتاباً في فن الطهو. وستسألين والدتك عن الأطعمة التي تجيد هي اعدادها.*

*وكتمت زوجتي ضحكة خجل أخرى. ولما سألتها عن سر هذه الضحكة.. قالت:*
*-كثيراً ما رفضت ان ادخل مع والدتي إلى المطبخ. كنت اقول لها دائماً ان زوجي سيستأجر لي طباخاً.*

*وعندما اطلعتها على أرقام دخلي، كان ذلك كفيلاً باقتناعها بأن تتنازل عن هذه الكبرياء الكاذبة، وانه لا مفر أمامها من أن تسأل والدتها.*

*وأعترف.. أن زوجتي أصبحت الآن "طباخة" ماهرة.*

*وكثير من الأزواج ينظرون بعيون فيها ألم وندم وعتاب إلى الحماة لأنها مسؤولية بشكل أو بآخر عن عدم تعليم ابنتها فن الطبخ، وكثير من الأزواج يتندرون في أيام الزواج الأولى على أسلوب وطريقة إعداد الزوجة للطعام. إنها لا تعرف كيف تطبخ.*

*وكثيرات هن الزوجات اللواتي نجد في عيونهن نظرة أسى لأن الزوج غير مرتب، فوضوي,, يخلع "سترة" البدلة في مكان ويلقي بأوراقه الهامة في مكان آخر وينسى أن يعلق ملابسه على المشجب، وينسى ترتيب أوراقه أو المكان الذي وضع فيه حمّالة مفاتيحه ويبدأ كل صباح في رحلة من الأسئلة عن أماكن الملابس وعن مكان حمّالة المفاتيح أو أوراقه الهامة.*

*ليس هذا فقط... ولكن هناك خلافات كثيرة تنشأ نتيجة عدم قدرة أحد الزوجين على القيام بمسؤوليته الصغيرة نحو نفسه كعضو في أسرة تستأجر بيتاً، وكل طرف فيه يعتمد على الطرف الآخر. الزوج يعتمد على الزوجة في ترتيب المنزل، والزوجة تعتمد على الزوج في أن يعتني بنفسه وبملابسه على الأقل.*

*وهكذا نجد أن البيت لا يصبح عشاً للزوجية السعيدة.. إنما هو مكان يعجّ بالفوضى والإهمال والأسى أيضاً.*

*من هنا نستطيع أن نقول أن هناك اختلافات كثيرة في بعض الأسر بخصوص الأعمال المنزلية، وكيف يمكن أن نقسم العمل داخل الأسرة؟!*

*ان بعض الأسر تؤمن بأنه ينبغي أن يكون لكل فرد فيها دور يقوم به، لأن الزمن تقدم وأصبح الأب مشغولاً والأم مشغولة، ولابد أن يساعدهم الأبناء في القيام ببعض واجبات الأسرة.. ولكن هناك بعضاً من الأسر التي لا يؤمن فيها الأب أو الأم بأن يقوم الطفل بالمشاركة في أعمال البيت. ان الأب لا يثق بقدرة ابنه على أن يشتري شيئاً من السوق، والأم لا تطمئن إلى غسيل ابنتها للأطباق الصينية. وعندما يسند الأب إلى ابنه مهمة شراء شيء، ولا يوفَّق الابن، فإن الغيظ يملأ قلب الأب ويقول "خائب منذ خُلِقت.. لا تعرف كيف تدبر حياتك". وعندما لا توفَّق في غسيل الأطباق أو تكسر أحدها، فإن الأم تصرخ "كيف ستديرين بيتك؟ لا شك أن زوجك مغضوب عليه ليتزوج من مهملة مثلك".. وهكذا يكفر الآباء والأمهات بقدرة الابن أو البنت على المساعدة في أعمال المنزل وتكون النتيجة أن يعيش الابن أو الابنة معزولين تماماً عن المشاركة في أعمال الأسرة. وهناك بعض الآباء والأمهات الذين يتذكرون الأيام الخوالي، عندما كانوا أطفالاً، وكان اباؤهم يرهقونهم بالعمل في المنزل. وهؤلاء الآباء والأمهات يقولون كيف أرهق أبنائي بالعمل طوال الوقت كما حدث لي؟ "إن الانسان لا يعيش طفلاً إلى مرة واحدة. ولهذا يجب أن يتمتع الطفل بحياته كما يرغب".*

*ولكن، ليس هذا هو الرأي الصواب. ان الكل يتمنى أن يعثر على اجابة مناسبة عن الأعمال التي يمكن أن تُوَّكل إلى الأبناء.. وفي أي عمر يمكن أن يشارك الطفل في عمل المنزل.. وهل يجب أن تدفع له الأسرة أجراً على ذلك؟ وهل يمكن أن تتسامح مع الطفل عندما يهمل في أداء واجبه الذي عهدنا إليه به؟*

*بادئ ذي بدء أقول يجب على الأب أن لا يهمل مطلقاً مشاركة ابنه في المساعدة في بعض أعمال البيت لأن هذا يجعل الطفل مهملاً في بقية المسائل، مثل إهمال التمسك بالأدب والمجاملات الاجتماعية وتقدير ظروف الآخرين، وهذا يخلق لنا أبناء أنانيين ومزعجين ليس لنا فقط، ولكن للجيران أيضاً وفي المدرسة. ويجعلهم عندما يكبرون يرغبون في الاعتماد على غيرهم. إنهم يتوقعون مثلاً أن يقوم انسان آخر بعملهم في وظائفهم. وعندما يتزوجون فإنهم يتوقعون أن يقوم شريك الحياة بكل مسؤوليات الأسرة. وهكذا نجد أن الفشل يلاحق هذه الفئة من الأبناء، لأنهم عندما يكبرون لا يعرفون إلا رؤية العيوب في كل من يشاركهم الحياة. يبحثون عن عيوب الزوج أو الزوجة وكذلك عن عيوب زميل العمل.. يسرعون في البحث عن "مشجب/شماعة" يعلقون عليه مسؤولية اي فشل في حياتهم، لا يعتبرون أنفسهم أبداً مصدراً لأي فشل، رغم أن الحقيقة هي أنهم مصدر الفشل، ولذلك فأنا أرى أنه من الخطر البالغ على شخصية الطفل أن نمنعه من العمل بدعوى أننا نحن الآباء والأمهات أكثر قدرة على انجاز هذا العمل بصورة أسرع وأكثر مهارة.*

*إننا جميعاً نعرف أن الطفل يرغب في أن يساعد اسرته. يرغب في أن يساعد نفسه. يفرح عندما يعرف كيف يملاً لنفسه كوب الماء. ويفرح عندما يعرف كيف يرتدي ملابسه وحده. ويمتليء بالاغتباط عندما تسند إليه الأسرة للمرة الأولى شراء شيء من السوق. وكل مدرسة أو مُشرِفة في مدارس الحضانة أو المدارس الابتدائية تعرف ان الأطفال يُظهِرون رغبة في مساعدتها، إن هذا الاحساس لن يزداد في النمو إلا عندما تتهيأ لهم الفرصة لمساعدة الآخرين. وعلى هذا فإن المُدرّسة تطلب المساعدة من الأطفال. وهكذا يجب أن نعرف نحن الآباء اننا مسؤولون عن غرس الاحساس بالمسؤولية في الأطفال، ومسؤولون عن تشجيع رغباتهم الأولى في مساعداتنا. ولكن لست اريد أن يظن أخد أننا يجب أن نجعل همنا الوحيد في محاصرة الأبناء بالواجبات المنزلية وإلزامهم بعدد ساعات معينة من العمل اليومي في خدمة البيت ورعاية أمور الأسرة.. ان هذا أيضاً خطأ. أما الصواب فهو أن نطلب من الأطفال مساعدتنا في أعمال البيت والفرحة الدائمة تملأ قلبه، نجعله يُقبِل على مساعدتنا وهو واثق من نفسه ومن تقديرنا له، إن أي اب أو أي أم ينجبان طفلاً ويعرفان كيف يتعاملان معه، يُكوّنان أسرة تعرف أنها لا تستمتع وتغتبط بابنها فقط، لكنها أسرة تعرف أيضاً الحقيقة التي تقول انه لن يكون انساناً سعيداً في المستقبل البعيد، ما لم تعلمه كيف يتعامل مع الآخرين ويتحمل المسؤولية واحترام الواجبات. والأمر يختلف من أسرة إلى أخرى، ويتوقف على ظروف الأسرة وتقاليدها، فالأسرة ذات الثراء التي تُعلِّم كل أفرادها تعليماً عالياً تستأجر في العادة خادماً يقوم بمعظم الأعمال المنزلية، ولهذا فالابنه التي تنشأ في مثل هذه الأسرة تكتفي بالمذاكرة وتطالبها الأسرة بالتفوق، ولكن يجب أن تطالبها أيضاً بالمحافظة على نظام حجرتها وأن ترتب هي هذه الحجرة بنفسها. ولكن في الأسرة المتوسطة التي لا تستطيع استئجار خادمة.. إلا لمدة يوم واحد في الأسبوع.. ينبغي للأبنه أن تساعد الوالدة في غسل الأطباق وترتيب المنزل وتنظيفه.*

*والابن الذي يخطو نحو سن الشباب عليه أن يساعد الأم أيضاً، وأن يشتري ما يتطلبه من السوق ويساعد الأب في ترتيب شؤون الأسرة.*

*إن مساعدة الطفل لأسرته يمكن أن تبدأ من سن السادسة وذلك بأن يتعلم كيف يرتب فراشه ويغسل الطبق الذي يتناول فيه طعامه.. ولا داعي ابدأ لتلك السخرية الغبية التي تقارن بين عمل الذكور وعمل الإناث. ان البعض أحياناً يقول "هذا عمل غير مناسب للصبي ومناسب للبنت" ان هذا القول يدفع الصبي إلى الكسل والترفع عن بعض الأعمال التي يجب أن يساعد بها الأسرة.*

*قد يقول البعض.. لماذا لا تعطينا فكرة واضحة عن الاعمال التي يستطيع الطفل القيام بها في مختلف مراحل العمر..؟*

*إنه بقليل من الملاحظة نعرف الإجابة على هذا السؤال. الطفل الذي يبلغ الثالثة من العمر يستطيع أن يضع "المناديل" بجانب الأطباق أثناء إعداد المائدة للطعام.. ويستطيع أن يناول أمه قطع غيار ملابس أخيه الرضيع عندما تقوم الأم بتغيير ملابس ذلك الطفل. والطفل في هذا العمل يستطيع أيضاً أن يقوم بجمع لعبه التي يبعثرها هنا أو هناك.. ويضع هذه اللعب في المكان المخصص لها. وليس معني ذلك أن نُجبر الطفل على ترتيب أشياء الأسرة بمفرده، ان ذلك طبعاً فوق طاقة الطفل، لأنه لا يملك الصبر اللازم لتلك العملية.. والطفل الذي يبلغ العاشرة من العمر يستطيع القيام بترتيب كل حجرات المنزل بمعاونة الأم والأب. ان كل ذلك العمل يمكن ان ينتهي في ساعة واحدة من الزمن.*

*قد يقول أحد الآباء أنا أشك في قدرة الطفل على معاونة الأسرة.. إنه طفلي.. لا يستطيع أن يتذكر أو يحل واجبه بمفرده.. فكيف يمكن أن أُحمّلهُ بعض مسؤوليات العمل في المنزل؟*

*إن مثل هذا القول ينافي الحقيقة.. لأننا إذا عودنا الطفل على تحمل مسؤولية بعض الأعمال المنزلية سيعرف بالتأكيد كيف يقوم بواجبه الرئيسي وهو الدرس وحل الواجب المدرسي. إن غرس الإحساس بالمسؤولية في أعماق الطفل ينبغي أن تبدأ منذ العام الثالث وبالتشجيع وليس بالإرهاب والقهر.*

*لكن.. هل نحدد أجراً للطفل جزاء قيامه بجزء من أعمال المنزل؟*

*ان الأمر طبعاً يختلف من أسرة إلى أخرى.. وذلك حسب الإمكانات المادية لكل أسرة ويمكن طبعاً تخصيص جزء من دخل الأسرة لهذا البند. ويمكن أن يشجع هذا الطفل على كسب بعض المال.. ثم نوع العمل نفسه الذي يقوم به وهل هو مسلٍ له أم لا.. ان الطفل عندما يعرف انه سينال أجراً بعد أن يتم عملاً ما فإن ذلك يشكل حافزاً له كما هو حافز بالنسبة للكبار أيضاً. ولكن هل معنى ذلك أن نعطي للطفل "نقوداً" كلما قام بأي عمل بحيث يصبح على لسانه كلمة "كم ستدفع لي؟" إنني أثق في أننا سنقول في هذه الحالة "إننا جميعاً نؤدي الكثير من الواجبات للأسرة دون أن نأخذ عليها أجراً".*

*الأجر اذن مهم بشرط ألا يتحول إلى شيء مطلوب على كل عمل يؤديه الطفل. إن النقود محبوبة من الكبار والصغار.. والنقود التي يأخذها الطفل كأجر على عمل هي نقود لذيذة جداً لأنها جاءت بعد أن مارس مسؤولية ما وأنجز ما عليه من واجب، وهي تتيح للطفل أن يشتري بعض الأشياء التي قد لا تشتريها له الأسرة.. إنني أعرف أن بعض العمارات الإسكانية الكبيرة يتفق فيها عدد من الأطفال على تنظيف السلم لقاء اشتراك تدفعه كل أسرة. أعرف شباباً لم يتجاوزوا الرابعة عشرة اتفقوا مع سكان الشارع على زرع بعض نباتات الزينة في الشارع وتنظيف الحديقة العامة للحي.. وكل ذلك لقاء اشتراك بسيط. إن هذه الأعمال الصغيرة والإضافية التي يخلقها الطفل لنفسه ليأتي منها بثمن سترة جلدية جديدة أمر لا يضر أحداً بل هو يفيد الجميع.*

*إن الأمر بطبيعة الحال يختلف من مجتمع إلى مجتمع.. قد يكون ما أقوله صالحاً للمجتمعات الغربية التي يفرح فيها الابن لأن والده يسمح له بأن يغسل معه السياره.. ان الطفل يعتبر ان ذلك هو بداية النضج. لكن الأمر قد يختلف في مجتمع آخر عندما يظن الأب ان عمل الابن هو نوع من العار الذي يجب ان يخجل منه الابن والأب معاً.*

*لكن ما زال هناك سؤال جدير بأن نبحث له عن اجابه.. وهو: *
*-ما الذي يجعل الابن في بعض الأحيان يرفض مساعدة الاسرة في عمل ما؟*

*ان رفض الطفل وعصيانه ينبع من انه يشعر بالإهانة. ولنتصور نحن هذه الحكاية التي حدثت لشاب ناجح الآن في مجال هام من مجالات الحياة.. لكنه مازال يشكو التوتر:*
*كان طفلاً في السابعة من العمر. الوالد رجل متدين جداً -التدين أحياناً يدخل الأسر المتوسطة كوسيلة للهرب من مواجة المشاكل- وكان الوالد يهرب من صداقة الأبناء إلى ارتداء قناع القسوة الدائمة -غير مسموح لأحد الأبناء أن يتحدث إلى الوالد- وإذا كان لأحد الأبناء طلب ما فلابد أن يقوله للأم أولاً ثم تنقل الأم طلب الابن إلى الأب. وقد تحمل الأم موافقة الأب على الطلب أو رفضه. والكلمة في فم هذا الأب كانت تخرج كالأمر الذي لا مناقشة فيه ولا رجعه فيه أيضاً. وفي أحد أيام الشتاء الباردة جداً، دخل الأب إلى المنزل. كان الابن قد أوى إلى فراشه منذ دقائق.. وكان الخادم في أجازة. قال الأب للأم "هل نام الولد منذ مدة؟" أجابت الأم "منذ قليل" قال الأب اريد ان أوقظه ليحمل معي من العربة بعض الفواكه، والعربه في "الجراج" أمام الباب. قالت الأم "ولكن الدنيا برد". وكان الابن يسمع هذا الحوار وكان يؤمه مليئاً بالشغب. فقد خرَّب عدداً من أقفال المدرسة وعاقبته المدرسة لمدة حصة كاملة. لم يهتم إلا بالعناد مع الجميع -خاف بينه وبين نفسه أن تكون المدرسة قد اتصلت بالوالد في العمل. وعندما سمع الحوار بلغ به الخوف حداً كبيراً، وعلى حد كلمات الابن "خفت إلى درجة لم أعرفها من قبل ومن هذا الخوف وجدت نفسي شجاعاً. وجدت نفسي قادراً على أن أقول للأب "لا". كان الدم متجمداً في عروقي. وكدت أبول على نفسي. ولكني رغم كل هذا الخوف كنت على استعداد لأن أدخل مع الأب معركة.. أرفض فيها أي طلب له وليحدث ما يحدث". وبالفعل اتجه الأب إلى سرير الابن ليوقظه. قال الابن للأب "وما الذي يجعلك توقظني بعد أن نمت؟" قال الأب "أريد منك أن تنزل معي إلى الجراج لتحضر أكياس الفاكهة".*
*قال الابن: "انا لن أنزل.. أنا نمت.. ولا يمكن أن أقوم من نومي لأني أخاف أن أصاب بنوبة برد وزكام.." دُهِش الأب للغاية من رد الابن. قال: "هل تعصي لي أمراً؟*
*قال الابن: "انا لا أعصي أمراً، ولكن المسألة انني نمت."*

*صمت الأب ولم ينم الابن من الخوف. شعر أن الأب سيترصد له في الغد محاولاً أن يتصيد له اي خطأ ليضربه. وظل خائفاً. قال الابن: *
*-ان خوفي من الأب وصل معي إلى درجة كبيرة.. لم أكن أهتم إلا بتحطيم قبضة هذا الخوف، وقد أصبح رفضي بعد ذلك لأي عمل يُطلَب مني حتى ولو عاقبني.. عادة لا اتخلَ عنها.*

*هذه القصة تبين لنا ان رفض الابن للمشاركة في عمل ما وشعوره بأن كل أنواع العمل كريهة وان أي عمل هو إجراء ظالم، وان كل ما تطلبه الأسره من الابن هو نوع من الإهانه له. هذا الاحساس لا يأتي عادة إلا في ظل ظروف من الخلاف الشديد بين الاسرة وابنها أو ابنتها. ان السبب في رفض الابن أو الابنة للقيام بأي عمل للمساعدة في أعمال المنزل ينبع أساساً من نبرة صوت الأب أو صوت الأم، ومن أسلوب تعبير الأب أو الأم عندما يكلف الطفل بعمل ما، أو يذكره أحد بمسؤولية ما يجب أن يقوم بها.*

*ان هناك أسباباً كثيرة تجعل الأب أو الأم في حالة ضيق من الأبناء بعد أية فترة من اللعب والاخلال بنظام البيت أو كسر بعض الأشياء و خصام الأبناء وخلافاتهم طوال النهار. وهكذا نجد نحن الآباء انفسنا نقع بسرعة في خطأ تغيير نبرة الصوت.. وتتحول الكلمات على فمنا إلى أوامر. نشعر بلذة غريبة -نخفيها نحن- هي لذة الإحساس بالسيطرة. ان ذلك احساس يسكن في أعماقنا منذ طفولتنا. فكثيراً ما سبب لنا آباؤنا الغيظ والضيق والكبت بسلسلة لا متناهية من الأوامر، ونجد انفسنا ونحن آباء في موقف اللذة ونحن نعيد التمثيلية ويختلف فيها دورنا. فقديماً كنا أبناء نمتليء غيظاً من آبائنا وحديثاً نلعب دور الأب ونسبب الغيظ والضيق للأبناء بسلسلة من الأوامر.. يحدث ذلك رغم أننا أكثر ثقافة في معظم الأحيان من آبائنا وأمهاتنا عندما كانوا يكلفوننا بلهجة مليئة بالأوامر القيام ببعض أعمال البيت. إننا يجب أن نراقب أنفسنا حتى لا يتسرب هذا الضيق في شكل أوامر متوترة إلى أبنائنا.*

*لكن هناك بعض المجالات المُبهجة يجب ان نتذكرها..*

*أولاً: يجب أن نتذكر أن رغبة الطفل هي أن ينمو وأن يكبر وأن يفعل الأشياء نفسها التي يفعلها الوالدان. والطفل لا يرغب فقط في أن يؤدي الأعمال التي تثير مشاعدره مثل قيادة السيارة وانجاب الأطفال، ولكنه يريد أيضاً أن يؤدي أعمال المنزل وإصلاح ما يمكن إصلاحه مثل أعمال السباكة. واننا نعرف أيضاً اننا لا نستطيع أن نمنع طفلاً في الثانية من العمر من الكنس بالمكنسة اللهم إلا بالقوة، ولا نستطيع أن نمنع طفلة من أن تشترك مع أمها في عجن الكعك إلا بالقوة أيضاً.*

*والأب يضطر إلى أن يؤنب ابنه حتى يبعده عن مائدة يجلس عليها الأب ليصلح شيئاً ويكون ابتعاد الطفل ضرورة ليركز الأب على ما يفعل. وهكذا نجد أن الابن يرغب دائماً في أن يساعد أهله إن وجد فرصه للتشجيع وليس التوبيخ. ان الطفل يشعر بالزهو والفخر عندما نطلب منه أن يفعل شيئاً يجيده. ولابد لنا أن نعرف أن الأطفال كالكبار تماماً، الطفل يسعد غاية السعادة عندما يتم عملاً ما. إنها متعة الإحساس بالمهارة.*

*لكن علينا أن نلاحظ ان هناك مشكلة يجب أن نعرفها جيداً. ان هناك اختلافاً بل وتنافراً بين رغبات الأب والابن، وفي نظرة كل منها إلى أعمال البيت. ان المحافظة على نظافة البيت وغسل الأطباق بسرعة وتجفيفها، ثم وضعها في مكانها الذي تُحفَظ فيه.. كل ذلك واضح انه من اهتمام الكبار.. لأن الكبار يحبون النظام ويحبون أن يفخروا ببيوتهم.. ويهمهم أيضاً أن يأخذ الضيوف والجيران عنهم فكرة طيبة. ولا يعني ذلك أي شيء بالنسبة للأطفال. ان الطفل يحب أني يعد بيده الطعام وان يغسل الأطباق أو السيارة لا لشيء إلا لأنه يريد أن يقلد أمه أو أباه. وعندما يبلغ الطفل العاشرة من عمره ويعرف أن الأب سيعطيه قدراً من النقود لقاء عمل ما فإنه يقوم بالعمل من أجل لذة الكسب. ولهذا يجب علينا أن نعرف نحن أن الأبناء يختلفون في أهدافهم عنا نحن الآباء. ولذلك لابد من أن نطلب منهم القيام بالأعمال التي نريد أن يقوموا بها وأن يكون ذلك بلهجة وديعة.. وفيها احساس بالصداقة.. وان نساعدهم نحن في أداء هذه الأعمال. كل ذلك يمكن أن ينمي في أعمال الطفل الثقة والحب والرغبة في تحمل مسؤولية القيام بالأعمال التي نريده أن يقوم بها. ولكن إذا تسرعنا في إلقاء الاوامر وطلبنا أن يقوم الأطفال بكل الأعمال وحدهم فإن حماس الطفل منهم يتلاشى كالبخار الذي يتسرب بسرعة. ومن المؤكد ان إشراك الأب لإبنه في القيام بعمل ما.. يعطي الابن الإحساس بالمساواة والصداقة والإحساس الطيب الذي تخلقه الصداقة.*

*ولنتصور معاً اللذة التي يشعر بها الطفل الذي يبلغ الثانية أو الثالثة بعد أن يمضي ساعة أو أكثر في اللعب بلعبه المختلفة ويخرج لأمه فرحاً ومشرقاً وإن كان أيضاً مستخ اليدين، بل وقد يكون قد كسر إحدى اللعب، ثم تقول له أمه:*
*-هيا نجمع لعبتك مرة اخرى في المكان المخصص لها.*
*وتمضي الأم وابنها إلى جمع اللعب والحديث عنها والضحك معاً على هذه الألعاب.. من المؤكد أن الطفل سيشعر بلذة وسعادة لا حد لهما وهو يجمع لعبه مع أمه.*

*ولنتصور معاً أن الأم طلبت من ابنتها التي تبلغ السابعة أو الثامنة أن تدخل معها المطبخ لغسر الأطباق، وتبدأ الفتاة في غسل الأطباق، وتبدأ الأم في تجفيفها ويتخلل ذلك حكاية عن رأي الأم في الطفلة.. وكيف انها مطيعة.. وكيف انها تعرف كيف تقوم بواجباتها، قطعاً سيسبب هذا درجة كبيرة من الانسجام بين الأم وابنتها.*

*والأب عندما يخرج مع ابنه الذي يبلغ العاشرة لشراء حاجات الأسرة ويضع الوالد يده على كتف ابنه ويبدأ حواراً عن أصدقاء الابن ومن منهم المتفوق في اللعبة الرياضية أو مناقشة في القصة التي يقرأها الابن هذه الأيام أو حواراً عن النادي الذي يشجعه الابن أو الأب، من المؤكد أن هذه المسيرة القصيرة ستعزز من روابط الصداقة بين الأب وبين الابن.*

*ان هذه الأوقات لن تتطلب أي جهد من الأب أو الأم كي يوفرها لأبنه أو ابنته. انها رحلة من الصداقة والتعاون تجعل الجو في الأسرة صافياً.*

*ان البذرة التي نضعها في إحساس الأبناء بالرغبة في مشاركة الأسرة ينبغي أن تُبذَر في سن الثانية أو الثالثة. ومهمة الآباء قد تكون صعبة في البداية، وتعهد هذه المهمة بشكل دائم ومستمر قد يبدو مرهقاً في بعض الأحيان، ولكن علينا أن نعرف أن الصداقة بين الآباء والأبناء من الممكن أن تُثمِر بعد خمسة عشر عاماً. ان الهدف هو خلق التعاون بين الطفل وأبويه.. والوالدان هما المثل الأعلى الذي يتخده الابن.*

*ولذلك لا يمكن أن نُرهِق الابن بواجب لا يستطيعه.. ولابد لنا من أن نقدم الشكر والتقدير للطفل كما نفعل نحن مع الكبار عندما يؤدون لنا خدمة. وقد يتمرد الطفل بعض الأحيان على القيام بأي عمل في المنزل. هنا يمكن أن نلجأ إلى الحزم، وليس معنى الحزم هو اللوم والنقد، ولكن معنى الحزم هو الإصرار الهاديء ذو النظرة البعيدة لكي ينجر الابن العمل الذي نطلبه منه.*

*عند ذلك لن نجد الأزواج الذين ينظرون بعيون فيها ألم وندم وعتاب إلى الحماة لأنها مسؤولة بشكل أو بآخر عن عدم تعليم ابنتها الطبخ ولن نجد كلمات السخرية على ألسنة الأزواج بالنسبة لإدارة العروس لمنزلها. ولن نجد نظرات الأسى في عيون الزوجات لأن الزوج غير مرتب وفوضوي ويحتار كل يوم وهو يبحث عن شيء ضاع منه في وسط الفوضى التي يمارسها ويعيشها.*

*علينا أن نعرف إننا نربي الأبناء من أجل المستقبل ولهذا فلا أحد منا يمانع في أن يجعل ابنه سعيداً بمسؤولياته ويجعل الآخرين يشعرون بالسعادة بابنه لأنه يقوم بمسؤولياته كلها كاملة.*

*حديث إلى الأمهات (مشاكل الآباء في تربية الأبناء) - دكتور سبوك، صـ76 - 87*​


----------

